# 2009 Evans County Indoor (Scores are up!!!)



## poolgy (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok everyone!  For all of you that said you did not know about this last year.  Here it is!

January 24, 2009 the Evans County 4H Team will host the 3rd annual Indoor tournament at the Evans County Wildlife Club facilities in Claxton, GA.  This tournament is open to everyone.  The proceeds will go to benefit the 4H archery team.  Concessions will be available with Brunswick stew, Chili, Pizza, Hot Dogs, and more.  We will try not to run out of Brunswick stew this time!  

For registration or more info email me at carl69eg@bellsouth.net or go to www.gaarchery.org and select calendar and events to download forms.

We look forward to another successful event this year!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Bfab*

   Wayne co. will be there.


----------



## badcompany (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey poolgy, we are getting a 4h gruop going here in Pike Co. Will this be a shoot geared towards the 4h'ers or more of a everybody shoot? I might be able to talk some into coming down and seeing what its all about if its something they could benefit from. Im just helping them out and trying to get it to grow. Let me know. Thanks, Scott


----------



## poolgy (Nov 25, 2008)

This is a shoot for everyone interested.  We use this as a way to introduce alot of kids to the tournament format while still staying a little laid back and having fun.  This is the first tournament for some.  We use the age divisions from the JOAD program because many 4H kids also compete elsewhere.  It also divides up the youth into more divisions and gives a better chance for some to place.  

Do you have a team started as of yet?  Who is involved as coaches?  I was just wondering if I remembered any from the state training.  I would be more than willing to help you understand more about the program.  We will be having the first state indoor tournament for the 4 H on Feb 28.  It will be held at Camp Fortson near the Atlanta Motor Speedway.  Our indoor will be a great introduction for anyone planning on coming in Feb.
Send me a pm or email and I can give you more info on the 4H program.


----------



## badcompany (Nov 26, 2008)

There is a team. Last year they had 6 members. It was mostly just family I believe of the coaches(county ext.) This year we have 25 members. The head coach's name is Vern. There are 4 of us going to get certified the first weekend of Dec at Rock Eagle. There has only been 1 other to go. I got to meet you at the state joad target championships last year and again at the asa state shoot. I will do my best to get those that can come down to your shoot and get some idea of whats going on.
I'll also bring it to the attaention of the R.A.C. guys.
I am trying to find out if we can do something to raise money here for our team. We have 2 targets and thats it. The county ext. lady wants to make sure we dont violate any rules.


----------



## Big John (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope to make it down to your shoot with some of my JOAD team.


----------



## poolgy (Nov 26, 2008)

badcompany said:


> There is a team. Last year they had 6 members. It was mostly just family I believe of the coaches(county ext.) This year we have 25 members. The head coach's name is Vern. There are 4 of us going to get certified the first weekend of Dec at Rock Eagle. There has only been 1 other to go. I got to meet you at the state joad target championships last year and again at the asa state shoot. I will do my best to get those that can come down to your shoot and get some idea of whats going on.
> I'll also bring it to the attaention of the R.A.C. guys.
> I am trying to find out if we can do something to raise money here for our team. We have 2 targets and thats it. The county ext. lady wants to make sure we dont violate any rules.



Great!  I will be at the training so make sure your people touch base with me.  Give me a call anytime or just email me.  Email is normally faster.


----------



## poolgy (Nov 26, 2008)

I look forward to seeing your team Big John.  Spread the word around for us.


----------



## poolgy (Dec 2, 2008)

Just a little bump back up!


----------



## red1691 (Dec 6, 2008)

*BHFS Bring it on!!!!*

I hope there are Real BHFS Shooter going to be there!! I Need some lessons, to see if I am good enough to shoot at the state level(thats funny right there) I hear there is some good Brunswick Stew over there? May just eat, if my shooting not to good. 
  See   you there   Ricky


----------



## pdollar (Dec 6, 2008)

What round and face is being shot ? NFAA 300, Vegas face ?


----------



## poolgy (Dec 6, 2008)

This will be a 60 arrow round shot at 18m (59').  You will be shooting at a 40cm FITA face with a choice of single or three spot.


----------



## badcompany (Dec 12, 2008)

R.A.C. members I expect to see you there. I hope to be bringing some of my 4-H team with me.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 12, 2008)

badcompany said:


> R.A.C. members I expect to see you there. I hope to be bringing some of my 4-H team with me.



Yes sir boss


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 14, 2008)

RAC Team, Just don't forget the arrow lube...... See all you there...


----------



## badcompany (Dec 14, 2008)

Im so sore I can't move today. Took 3 advil when I got home.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 14, 2008)

*Motrin*

..be your friend..


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 17, 2008)

*L.b.t.s.*

   Let's bump this shoot.


----------



## poolgy (Dec 18, 2008)

We are already recieving registrations!

Have YOU sent in yours yet?????


----------



## badcompany (Dec 18, 2008)

still trying to get committments from those that showed interest. we have practice saturday so im asking again.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Let's Rock  this shoot*

Can't wait.


----------



## red1691 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Did someone say bring the Lube?*

Sounds like Fun to me!!!  One month away, better get ready, or we can just it up!
Of course it is for the Kids that we have all this fun !!


----------



## poolgy (Dec 26, 2008)

*Help me keep it at the top!*


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 26, 2008)

*a couple of questions, if you please.*

Is this an official (archery organization) sanctioned shoot.... do we have to be a member of an organization to shoot this... can we register when we get there?  
Thanks.....
Miss Ginger


----------



## poolgy (Dec 28, 2008)

This is not a sanctioned shoot.  You do not have to be a member of any organization.  We do however follow the FITA scoring format and age divisions.  Bring whatever equipment you want to shoot.  We do ask that you preregister due to limited space in the building and organizing awards, target assignments, etc.  Last year we had some to show up for the 1:00 pm line and there wasn't room for them to shoot.  It is not as simple as having a couple extra targets to add to the line outside.  We have no where else to add inside.  Didn't you come 2 years ago with Kaliey?


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah.... Kailey and I attended for the last 2 years.... 

I just didn' t know if rules are still the same....

What about us ole' "has been" pros? 

Miss Ginger


----------



## poolgy (Dec 28, 2008)

Has been's, will be's, and wanted be's all shoot together!

Who know's the (is's) might get a surprise!

Come and enjoy the shoot!


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

Come on Miss Ginger... comeout and shoot with Samantha..and the other young ladies. she needs some new meat.. i mean some new competition...  Heaven knows she's chewed on moms bones long enough... i mean


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Opp's*

 Did i bump this?


----------



## poolgy (Jan 10, 2009)

It's getting closer!


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jan 10, 2009)

Archery Mom said:


> Come on Miss Ginger... comeout and shoot with Samantha..and the other young ladies. she needs some new meat.. i mean some new competition...  Heaven knows she's chewed on moms bones long enough... i mean




Well hey there Archery Mom.... you wouldn't be callin me out would ya?  

 Hey......I got a great idea...! Why don't you and I leave the young'uns to each other... (rightfully so...)  

And if you would like...us grown ups (you and I) can have at it...... I will try to be up to that occaision.....you and I can chew the details out... what ever you would like!  Sounds like great fun!  Don't you agree? !  Catch up with me and we can work out the details! 

Miss Ginger


----------



## mudhawg (Jan 12, 2009)

Open to anyone correct?  If so me and my girlfriend may just have to try it out.  I go to school in statesboro and have been looking to go to some sort of shoot just to try it out, thinking about getting into it. Lemme know, thanks


----------



## Archery Mom (Jan 12, 2009)

Speaking for Carl, Yes this tournament is open to everyone. This is a great shoot to start on. Carl and his group put on a great shoot and you will have a great time.


----------



## mudhawg (Jan 12, 2009)

ya, i actually talked to him earlier today about it.  Thanks though.  Me and my girlfriend will be there, and maybe a couple of our friends also. Can't wait


----------



## Archery Mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing you there. It will be a great shoot ( it always is)......


----------



## poolgy (Jan 13, 2009)

*Registration upload in pdf format!*

Ok, I got a friend to convert the registration to pdf so I could post on here.   If you still can not open then send me a direct email and I will email you the registration in word format.
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## In the zone (Jan 13, 2009)

poolgy said:


> Ok, I got a friend to convert the registration to pdf so I could post on here.   If you still can not open then send me a direct email and I will email you the registration in word format.
> Thanks,
> Carl



Carl,
Could you post a list of those that are registered and their shooting times?

Thanks


----------



## poolgy (Jan 13, 2009)

In the zone said:


> Carl,
> Could you post a list of those that are registered and their shooting times?
> 
> Thanks



I will try to post later this week.  Since the mail in date is the 16th I still have people calling and emailing me.  If no one else registers after today then we already have about 73 shooters.  I may have to let people locally shoot Friday night. I have several folks that have called and promised to put theirs in the mail this week.


----------



## poolgy (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning line is gone unless I get permission to open a second range in another room.  I will update as soon as I know!


----------



## mudhawg (Jan 16, 2009)

got me and my girlfriends forms away in the mail this morning, sorry its so late, but we will be there.  Looking forward to it


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 18, 2009)

*Registration*

Is there an email address that I can send my registration form to. I'm afraid that it won't make in time. It just worked out to where I can go and I want to be there for the 1p.m. shooting time. Thanks for the help.


----------



## poolgy (Jan 18, 2009)

007peacock said:


> Is there an email address that I can send my registration form to. I'm afraid that it won't make in time. It just worked out to where I can go and I want to be there for the 1p.m. shooting time. Thanks for the help.



My email address is carl69eg@bellsouth.net

I have to finish target assignments today and it is really close to being completely full.  I know the 9am line is full but I will not know until later today about the 1pm line.  I have to work out the logistics and see what I can do.  All mail in registrations are first and email registrations next.  We would love to have everyone we can find a place for.

I will post an update later today!
Thanks,


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Just sent my form over.


----------



## poolgy (Jan 18, 2009)

*Full Up!*

Ok, I am trying to finalize target assignments.   I have 3-4 spots left and I am holding them until Tuesday untill I make sure that all postmarked registrations have been accounted for.  At this point we have 97 shooters.   I will post a list later tonight so everyone can see that I have their name on the list. 
Thank you to everyone that has registered so far and help promote our tournament!


----------



## badcompany (Jan 18, 2009)

Man thats great carl. Glad you got all that you can handle. Im really looking forward to making the trip. Did you ever get a chance to find out about us staying over night?


----------



## poolgy (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are the Adult registrations and the youth division numbers.  I will only post the names of Adults.  After the tournament I can post the scores for everyone.

18yrs and under (78) registered

Adults 19yrs and over (25) registered

Adult 19 & over		
	male recurve 
		Ignacio Palacio
		Phillip Baldowski
		Kent Compton
male compound 
		Mac Woolard
		Greg Woolard
		Neil Anderson
		David Mesplay
		Ignacio Palacio
		Scott Wright
		Mark Zeigler
		Steve Crane
		Hugh Adams
		Jim Pruitte
		Sean Peacock
Martin Hubbard


male barebow 
		Richard Yost


female recurve 
		Mary Frye
		Lee Ford
female compound 
		Mary Frye
		Holly Edgar
		Jessica Maslowe

Masters (50+)		
	male recurve 
		Jim White


male compound 
		Pat Madison
		John Conley
		Jack O'Donnell


----------



## poolgy (Jan 20, 2009)

If anyone needs to confirm that their youth registration was recieved then they can email me at carl69eg@bellsouth.net .
I can respond from my phone with yes or no.


----------



## Archery Mom (Jan 20, 2009)

That's an awesome number of youth registered...


----------



## poolgy (Jan 20, 2009)

Almost everyone has plenty of competition!  I think the yeoman, one of the barebow shooters, and one of the Master classes are the only non contested groups.


----------



## poolgy (Jan 21, 2009)

*Friday Night Line Added*

Due to a continued response to our tournament we have decided to add a shoot time on Friday Night.  All Saturday time slots are full and we are asking that everyone stick with their original time.  If anyone is interested in Friday Night we will practice at 6:00PM and start scoring at 7:00PM.  I still need registrations filled out and brought to the tournament. (Do not mail!)  I do need everyone possible to at least email me that they are coming and their info.  carl69eg@bellsouth.net I know we will already have several coming so please let me know ASAP.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 21, 2009)

Any idea what target faces we will be shooting? Man I see some big time competition ahead of me and my hunting rig. I LIKE IT! I love a challenge.


----------



## poolgy (Jan 22, 2009)

Youth classes = 90
Adult classes - 32

For everyone that is coming in on Friday night. Yes, my Mom's said they would open concessions.  
Brunswick stew is great on a chilly night!  (I haven't confirmed the chili but it will probably be there also.)

Everyone has the option of shooting a 40cm single spot face or a 3 spot face.


----------



## poolgy (Jan 25, 2009)

*Scores are up!*

A big thanks to everyone who came to support our tournament!  We had 122 shooters competing in all.  Many of whom had never shot in a tournament before.  By the time some were not able to make it and some showed up without registering we had a total of 122 shooters.  Of which were 81 Youth shooters under 18 yrs old and 41 Adult shooters.  I do not think we had more than 1or 2 spots total that were not filled.

Again thanks to everyone!
Carl

Evans County's Indoor Archery Tournament				
			Scores	Place
Yeoman 9 & under 
female compound 
		Ansleigh Wilk	489	1
male recurve 
		Nicholas Smith	433	1
Bowman 12 & under 
male compound 
		Steven Harden	556	1
		Nathaniel Ebner	538	2
		Corey Wright	525	3
		Todd Edgar	510	4
		Davis Ogden	505	5
		Grant Crane	420	6
		Nolan Hubbard	411	7
		Mathew Harding	410	8
		Walker Gordon	402	9
		Dalton Chancelor	394	10
		Drew Anglin	392	11
		Colby Herrin	378	12
		Benjamin Strickland	366	13
		Colton Chrysler	297	14
		Pace Gagliardo	280	15
		Ethan Reddish	268	16
		Hayes Noggle	259	17
		Jebb Cliett	245	18
		Tylor Dixon	196	19
		Benjamin Sumrow	93	20
		Justin Bustle	3	21
male recurve 
		Anthony Palacio	185	1
		Hunter Brown	147	2
		Standerious Taylor	134	3
		Orrin Kennedy	133	4
		John Lynn	48	5
female recurve 
		Adrienne Lodise	167	1
		Tristan L. Mock	141	2
		Emma Kennedy	125	3
female compound 
		Jessica Cliett	443	1
		Savannah Horne	338	2
		Morgan Evans	292	3
		Alyssa Justice	121	4
Cub 14 & under 
male compound 
		Colton Sellars	543	1
		Dalton Sparks	494	2
		J D Madray	459	3
		Miles Noggle	457	4
		Ronnie Thomas	376	5
		Cole Woolard	357	6
		Sean Sphar	303	7
		William Palacio	259	8
		Ken Robinson	203	9
male recurve 
		Nicholas Delgado	95	1
female recurve 
		Olivia Lodise	299	1
		Elizabeth White	248	2
		Harley Adams	152	3
		Mary Harden	117	4
female compound 
		Rebekah Sumrow	256	1
Cadet 16 & under 
male compound 
		J T Edgar	547	1
		Dakota Sparks	443	2
		Spencer Adams	424	3
		Jacob Milton	415	4
		Jason Makay	399	5
		Phillip Sumrow	385	6
		Philip McKee	366	7
		Chance Horne	296	8
female compound 
		Kailey Johnston	565	1
		Hannah Caudill	494	2
		Azuree McGovern	489	3
		Rebecca Harper	477	4
		Charity Greene	444	5
female recurve 
		Cara Henslin	476	1
		Emily Stephens	306	2
		Sarah Womble	285	3
		Kelsey Justice	162	4
male barebow 
		Ryan Delaney	160	1
Junior 18 & under 
male recurve 
		Aaron Henslin	567	1
		Garrett Frye	370	2
		Nickolas Garcia	261	3
male compound 
		Garrett Abernathy	583	1
		Joshua Greene	551	2
		Seth Leggett	529	3
		Dustin Lawrence	519	4
		Ray Verasee	515	5
		Dillon Smith	505	6
		Branden Boyette	484	7
female recurve 
		Linda Stephens	482	1
female compound 
		Samantha Pruitte	571	1
		Brianna Collier	515	2
Adult 19 & over 
male recurve 
		Tony Millsap	527	1
		Phillip Baldowski	514	2
		Kent Compton	483	3
		Ignacio Palacio	336	4
male compound 
		Walter Rush	583	1
		Jim Pruitte	582	2
		Tim Meyer	569	3
		Bill Henneman	567	4
		Carl Greene	561	5
		Sean Peacock	561	5
		Ben Heape	554	7
		Scott Wright	548	8
		Derrick Horn	535	9
		Michael Fresenburg	534	10
		Mitchell Sellars	531	11
		Josh Cliett	531	11
		Mark Zeigler	529	13
		Kenny Dickerson	526	14
		Hugh Adams	518	15
		Todd Cliett	515	16
		Steve Crane	502	17
		Robert Jonas	501	18
		Greg Woolard	489	19
		Prine Anglin	485	20
		Martin Hubbard	482	21
		Neil Anderson	458	22
		David Mesplay	452	23
		(Mac)McCall Woolard	366	24
female recurve 
		Lee Ford	441	1
female compound 
		Mary Frye	506	1
		Holly Edgar	505	2
		Jhonda Sparks	416	3
		Jessica Maslowe	385	4
Masters (50+) 
male recurve 
		Jim White	472	1
		Jake Veit	443	2
male compound 
		Jack O'Donnell	552	1
		John Conley	536	2
		Pat Madison	522	3
		Danny Hankinson	493	4
		Bobby Barrow	492	5
male barebow 
		Richard Yost	211	1


----------



## badcompany (Jan 25, 2009)

It was a great turn out and a great time had. Awesome event. Glad we made the journey. Thanks Carl and all the Evans Co. 4H's


----------



## poolgy (Jan 25, 2009)

Your welcome!  Alot of kids (young and old!) went home excited about archery.  Thats what it is all about!  
I hope to see some of you again this week in Gainsville.


----------

